# pic of Mavic Neutral Support CR1...



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Finally have a chance to took some picture of the Mavic CR1. enjoy...

https://www21.brinkster.com/TheDuh/Home/Bike_Scott_CR1_MavicNeutral_Kwan.jpg

It's size 52 and it's prominently labelled on the seattube!
paint chip/scratch can be seen on the seatube where it was mount/unmount repeatedly on the Mavic car rack.
keep reminding myself to get some touchup paint...


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

oops, I think the link below is bad. in that case just cut and paste the url below to your browser:
https://www21.brinkster.com/TheDuh/Home/Bike_Scott_CR1_MavicNeutral_Kwan.jpg



Kwantani said:


> Finally have a chance to took some picture of the Mavic CR1. enjoy...
> 
> https://www21.brinkster.com/TheDuh/Home/Bike_Scott_CR1_MavicNeutral_Kwan.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Link no good.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

try cut and paste below to your browser, see if this works... sorry
www21.brinkster.com/TheDuh/Home/Bike_Scott_CR1_MavicNeutral_Kwan.jpg



4bykn said:


> Link no good.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

That's better, nice bike!


----------

